# CT/NY looking for toy or small mini apricot/red/brown poodle puppy



## Meelaimp (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi everyone! My husband and I have been on the hunt to find reputable breeders of small mini / preferably toy apricot/red/brown poodles so that we can add one to our family.

We are located in Westchester and would love to find someone within driving distance (NY, CT, NJ, PA etc).

Not ignorant to the demand and happy to be added to a waiting list for our dream pup!

If you know of someone, please share! Would love all the help I can get - I’ve been looking for so long.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Go to poodleclubofamerica.org. Click on "All About Poodles". Select "Search for Local Clubs/Breeders". Select a state. The poodle clubs in that state will be listed. Click on one. There you will find a list of people to contact who will give you information about breeders in that area. For example, if you click on Connecticut, it will bring up the Quinnipiac Poodle Club with some contact people for both rescue and breeders. You can do that for each nearby state.


----------



## Meelaimp (Oct 4, 2020)

Thank you so much - I actually JUST reached out to Quinnipiac before reading your reply! Hopefully they can help!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Rodell toy poodles in Connecticut.


----------

